# Post Your TIMESPY, PCMARK10 & FIRESTRIKE SCORES! (2019)



## islandgam3r (Oct 1, 2019)

Finally got my Nitro+ 5700XT installed and I installed latest driver 19.9.3.  So I decided to see what it can do stock when paired with my 3900X


----------



## oobymach (Oct 2, 2019)

Here's mine, sli 1070's and a 3600x @ 4.3ghz

11388 in time spy
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8750205

25786 in fire strike
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20592426


----------



## islandgam3r (Oct 2, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Here's mine, sli 1070's and a 3600x @ 4.3ghz
> 
> 11388 in time spy
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8750205
> ...


Nice scores! Its crazy to see how single GPUs have gotten more powerful and SLI & XFire dying out.  I mean for everything with my new rig being stock to be only 1800 points behind your Timespy & just over 2500 behind you in Firestrike overall average is ridiculous in itself =)  Imagine if I OCed my 3900X and Nitro+ 57XT that would be interesting, but until they make a waterblock for my GPU I'm not messing with frequency or voltage, just to be safe.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 2, 2019)

For sure the 5700xt is a great card, it's like half the cost of a 2080 with similar performance. Amd are going hard this year.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ran on my main PC. (2600X and GTX 1070)..










...and my laptop (6500T and GTX 1050 Ti 4GB)...


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

OG coffee lake :


----------



## Kawarius (Oct 3, 2019)

ryzen 1700@3.9 and 2080ti @2145mhz, held back by cpu to say the least.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 5, 2019)

i have problem with cpu.

this is single test




and this is test





PCMARK10









						I scored 6 149 in PCMark 10 Express
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## freeagent (Oct 6, 2019)

Some classic hardware with no tweaks


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Roddey (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## islandgam3r (Oct 6, 2019)

Here are my PCMARK10 Scores


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice results here everyone  



Kawarius said:


> View attachment 133157View attachment 133158
> 
> ryzen 1700@3.9 and 2080ti @2145mhz, held back by cpu to say the least.



Judging by @phanbuey results for his 8700k and 2080 Ti, the Ryzen is a little faster..  Slightly slower CPU score but slightly higher GPU score...   Either way in my head, pretty decent scoring


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Nice results here everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by @phanbuey results for his 8700k and 2080 Ti, the Ryzen is a little faster..  Slightly slower CPU score but slightly higher GPU score...  Either way in my head, pretty decent scoring



My card is undervolted @1905 Mhz 900mv (for silent gaming and so I don't power throttle on it) so his 2145 Mhz OCis why that is.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> My card is undervolted @1905 Mhz 900mv (for silent gaming and so I don't power throttle on it) so his 2145 Mhz OCis why that is.



Would that make a massive difference between the undervolt and say stock settings?


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Would that make a massive difference between the undervolt and say stock settings?



It's about the same as FE stock just quieter, cooler and more consistent since I don't bounce around from 1950 to 1850 with fans going bananas.  Stock goes to close to 1.1v vs .900mv so it's a huge noise difference and a 0% performance difference.  Might be a little faster actually now that I look at the benchmarks.

either way @Kawarius  2080Ti is one of the fastest in that database (a stock 2080ti scores about 14000 GPU score).


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 7, 2019)

stock 3700x & 2080 OC(unnecessary)

in 10th position and 9 score ahead of me is same guy.(3700x+2080 list)

express gives less score about 1000 points

in last test cpu power consumption is 330w peak


----------



## Roddey (Oct 7, 2019)

Roddey said:


> View attachment 133526View attachment 133527View attachment 133525


What a few degrees difference in ambient temp can do.


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 9, 2019)

Last week i did an upgrade with x570 taichi, ryzen 7 3800x and sapphire radeon rx580 nitro+. So far so good, everything stable and works great. Today i did run timespy few times so i have some nice results to show off. My first run on new hardware gave me score of 4937:








						I scored 4 937 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, AMD Radeon RX 580 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




After some overclocking of gpu i did reach maximum clocks stable enough to finish timespy for gpu: 1515MHz and memory 2300MHz, no cpu or ram oc, this gave me solid boost to 5341:








						I scored 5 341 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, AMD Radeon RX 580 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




I did some oc of ram (3733MHz from 3200MHz) but ram clock seems to doing nothing to 3dmark score, possibly would improve score in cpu bottleneck scenario. With gpu overclocking i tried to use 590 nitro+ boost clocks as standard clocks on my 580 but these were not stable enough to finish timespy.


----------



## interfreak (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 16, 2019)

Wow even the 2060 Super is beating my Vega I can definitely get a better score than this with a recent overclock but I’m currently on Beta drivers so I can’t go for runs so I also don’t have a recent Firestrike. I’ll try to update my scores when I’m not testing.


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 16, 2019)

God old 3770k


----------



## Hockster (Nov 4, 2019)

These are the most recent I have, over 10 months old lol.

14851








						I scored 14 851 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




28778








						I scored 28 778 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Mamya3084 (Nov 4, 2019)

This is what I've managed with my 3700x and water-cooled 5700 non-xt...bios modded









						I scored 23 251 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				












						I scored 9 158 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2019)

See my specs under profile picture if you want full details.  Are my scores in normal range?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 25, 2019)

I scored 25 311 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## JrodC88 (Dec 3, 2019)

My score with my new upgrades. 2070 super and ryzen 7 3800x


----------



## Bobmitmen (Dec 3, 2019)

2080TI at +200 Core


----------



## newls196 (Dec 6, 2019)

This is my 1st run at timespy benchmark.  how is this score for 3950x and RVII?


----------



## er557 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## knuda99 (Dec 7, 2019)

RTX 2070 & Ryzen 3800x
Was stuck on 6k for a long while on same hardware.
Messed with nvidia settings and got this. 








						I scored 10 083 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 7, 2019)

2070s & 3900x








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				











						I scored 11 814 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 8, 2019)

3dmark VRS Feature Test














						I scored 0 in VRS Feature Test (Tier 2)
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 8, 2019)

Cannot run Timespy, but here is PCMark 10 and FireStrike.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 9, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> Cannot run Timespy, but here is PCMark 10 and FireStrike.
> 
> View attachment 138821View attachment 138822


what's cpu speed?i've expected a little more from oc'ed 9900k.

this is stock 3700x.i can get this cpu score but cpu only test not in whole test.this guy made it somehow.why because ryzen2 very depending on software and boost thing.my cpu runs in whole test 4.1 ghz but should be 4391.stupid ryzen2.i could say i'm no amd tweaking expert not my foult but unfortunately i am.









						I scored 26 127 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




and this is mine









						I scored 25 311 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 9, 2019)

4909 on ryzen 3800x+580 8GB nitro+ with 32GB 3200MHz ram:








						I scored 4 909 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, AMD Radeon RX 580 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 9, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> what's cpu speed?i've expected a little more from oc'ed 9900k.
> 
> this is stock 3700x.i can get this cpu score but cpu only test not in whole test.this guy made it somehow.why because ryzen2 very depending on software and boost thing.my cpu runs in whole test 4.1 ghz but should be 4391.stupid ryzen2.i could say i'm no amd tweaking expert not my foult but unfortunately i am.
> 
> ...



5000MHz.


----------



## computeur (Dec 9, 2019)

can be the lowest bench result on this ranking but also the smaller build













						I scored 7 076 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




_For the moment I do not have other results in image or report. Amateur I am this is a software demo version and I fix few hard drives problems with Gparted_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> See my specs under profile picture if you want full details.  Are my scores in normal range?



yeah, our scores are not so different.


----------



## OLLIE083 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## MexxX (Feb 18, 2020)

After some tweaking i managed to get this result.









						I scored 10 196 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## SpaceTimeWarper (Feb 24, 2020)

Without any overclocking or anything like that, I got this. With overclocking I think I could get 17500 I will post a follow up within a week.


----------



## fusseli (Jun 7, 2020)

pcmark10 -- 7220 -- https://www.3dmark.com/pcm10/47558961


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 27, 2020)

My rigs overall score 8701 (9625 GPU score all stock apart from custom fan curve) (5637 CPU score), it can do better as it ran with a second monitor on which I kept an "eye" on the gpu-z sensor log and graphs plus some apps running in the background.








						I scored 8 701 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 3 3300X, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2020)

I scored 9 569 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-6700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## sounik (Jul 29, 2020)

gtx 1080 @ 2126 core / 6200 memory paired with r5 3600@4.6ghz and 3733/cl16 memory


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Manny3261 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mad R53600XT RTX 2070 Super


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 11, 2020)

An all stock run with the troubleshoot build.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 29, 2020)

Timespy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/49894666


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Aug 31, 2020)

Here is the result:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/13660600

Currently, the highest Timespy graphics score for the RTX 2070 Super Max-Q of all benchmarks uploaded worldwide.

https://www.3dmark.com/newsearch#ad...de=false&showInvalidResults=false&freeParams=

I will be updating in a few days with a 120W Shunt Modded benchmarks. 0.010 ohm resistors have not arrived yet for the mod.
Memory is overclocked +1100MHz on the GPU. And here is the voltage/frequency curve



http://imgur.com/a/Y3MBHEc


Specs: This is the GS66 with i7-10750H, RTX 2070 Super Max-Q, and 32gb of 2666MHz ram. All stock components besides the shunt mod.
CPU: Thermalright Liquid Metal
GPU: Thermalright TFX
VRM/Nand: K5 Pro
CPU has an undervolt of -215.8mV core and -107.4 cache.


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Sep 2, 2020)

I scored 8 841 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-10750H, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Max-Q x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Specs: This is the GS66 with i7-10750H, RTX 2070 Super Max-Q, and 32gb of 2666MHz ram. All stock components besides the shunt mod.
CPU: Thermalright Liquid Metal
GPU: Thermalright TFX
VRM/Nand: K5 Pro
CPU has an undervolt of -215.8mV core and -107.4 cache.


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Sep 17, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ipa5yw


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ipvimn


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 17, 2020)

think my 1080 is showing its age


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 12, 2020)

#19 currently on hall of fame 1x GPU before mod.









						I scored 20 702 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 14, 2020)

After shunt mod, claim #8








						I scored 21 359 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## aljanadi.o (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2020)

mild OC on it, beats a stock 6800 XT


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 25, 2020)

Single 780 Ti showing it's age. Should probably throw the second one back in.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

My score, no OC on the card (other than its own OC setting), no tinkering with my CPU other than whatever OC my mobo does automatically.


----------



## arabus (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2020)

Took the shiny new 10850k out for a timespy:





quick dirty 5.0Ghz OC w/ 4133 CL17 on memory (testing stability)


----------



## JCL (Jan 3, 2021)

The 14535 is mine too but I couldn't find my password to log in.


----------



## xpg9 (Jan 7, 2021)

latest build


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 7, 2021)

these are from the last time i tested my rig. And that afterburner screenshot is with the system at idle


----------



## Det0x (Jan 7, 2021)

Happy with the time spy cpu score 

*TIME SPY = 21573 *@ https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16909572

Graphics Score = 22200
CPU Score = 18598 
*FIRE STRIKE = 42780* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24509580


Graphics Score = 50113
Physics Score = 37631
Combined Score = 22611

*FIRE STRIKE extreme = 25570* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24361380 


Graphics Score = 26120 
Physics Score = 43832
Combined Score = 14342

*FIRE STRIKE ULTRA = 14192* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24361361


Graphics Score = 13824
Physics Score = 43299
Combined Score = 7847


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## mouacyk (Jan 20, 2021)

After adding more LM and tightening the Bykski block with washers, temps went down a bit:


----------



## Det0x (Jan 23, 2021)

Cold air benching 

5950x + msi 3090 supreme x (stock cooler and bios at 450w max)

*Port Royal = 14789* *@ *https://www.3dmark.com/pr/806231

Graphics Score = 14789
*TIME SPY =21861 *@ https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17668229

Graphics Score = 22575
CPU Score = 18540
*TIME SPY EXTREME = 11557* @ https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17667597

Graphics Score = 11577
CPU Score = 11450
*FIRE STRIKE = 41342* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24722879

Graphics Score = 45888
Physics Score = 44869
Combined Score = 22218
*FIRE STRIKE extreme = 25679 @* https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24722908

Graphics Score = 26227
Physics Score = 44859
Combined Score = 14282
*FIRE STRIKE ULTRA = 14329* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24722939

Graphics Score = 13996
Physics Score = 44727
Combined Score = 7785
*WILD LIFE = 116589* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24722939

Newest nvidia 27.21.14.6089 driver scores lower than 27.21.14.6109 in firestrike i think (?)


----------



## mandelore (Jan 23, 2021)

I'll throw my Timespy Extreme results in. Was doing some benching with the 1000W Kingpin bios on my Gaming X Trio RTX 3090 last night. 









						I scored 10 087 in Time Spy Extreme
					

Intel Core i9-9900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## AusWolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Full system specs are in my profile. CPU at Auto everything, PBO enabled, RAM at its XMP profile of 3200 MHz CL 16, GPU at all default. With a little tinkering, I could easily get 10k points, but I'm not bothered.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 5, 2021)

I scored 12 159 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Fizban (Feb 17, 2021)

I scored 13 020 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-10875H, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 (notebook) x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2021)

I scored 9 569 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-6700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## WHDS (Feb 18, 2021)

Messing around with port royal, managed to get 2nd for a r5 3600 and 1060 6gb woo, 4fps never looked so good. Pretty annoying that 1st has lower clocks than me though.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 18, 2021)

CPU: Ryzen 3600 4,3GHz.
GPU: Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 22, 2021)

Using voltage locking overclock in afterburner.  Better effective GPU clock lead to better score, from 18,800.


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Mar 2, 2021)

I saw someone beat my score on the leaderboard in Time Spy recently so I decided to take back the top spot for the RTX 2070 Super Max-Q. Mine is a shunt modded RTX 2070 Super Max-Q(130-140W) on my GS66. And it is still running the stock 32gb of Samsung 2666Mhz ram that it came with.

Here are the results.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Max-Q video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-10750H,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16V1 (3dmark.com)
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Max-Q video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-10750H,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-16V1 (3dmark.com)


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MSILaptops/comments/lvq8m2


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MSILaptops/comments/lvq5r7


----------



## werdmonkey4321 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just to give some context of the stock performance of the GS66 with an 80W 2070 Super Max-Q

*Time Spy graphics: ~7080
Fire Strike graphics: ~18900*


After the shunt mod(130-140W) and overclock these are the scores I get.

*Time Spy graphics: 9895 (+39.8%) DX12
Fire Strike graphics: 25456(+34.7%) DX11*


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 7, 2021)

I scored 5 699 in Time Spy Extreme
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				












						I scored 7 354 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 12, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Using voltage locking overclock in afterburner.  Better effective GPU clock lead to better score, from 18,800.
> View attachment 189438
> View attachment 189435
> View attachment 189439



Can you elaborate a bit more on the voltage locking?  Currently running an undervolt but would love to get some more FPS out of the 3080:


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 12, 2021)

@phanbuey In MSI Afterburner, shift the whole line up or down and then CTRL+L to lock to a certain point.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 20, 2021)

new AMD drivers gave me over 1000 point boost in 3dmark timespy, same OC as before. freakin unbelievable.  AMD has knocked it out of the park. @Gmr_Chick   $579 msrp and it goes toe to toe with a 3080 across the board now. AMD is like fine wine


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> new AMD drivers gave me over 1000 point boost in 3dmark timespy, same OC as before. freakin unbelievable.  AMD has knocked it out of the park. @Gmr_Chick   $579 msrp and it goes toe to toe with a 3080 across the board now. AMD is like fine wine



Glad to hear it, bud! Unfortunately I'm going to have to wait and see what the 6600 and 6500 bring to the table, should they both ever be announced. $580 is just too damn expensive for me. I'm keen to draw the line at $250-$300, which given the current market trends are prices we very well may never see again....


----------



## nguyen (Mar 20, 2021)

Some RTX 3090 + 9900K loving








						I scored 19 028 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LFaWolf (Mar 22, 2021)

Did a +150 OC on the GPU core and nothing else.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 27, 2021)

This is the kind of comparison that makes sense to me. The first is last year with Ryzen 2600X/RX 580 and the second Ryzen 5600X/RX 5700 XT and I certainly feel the difference.


----------



## Rithsom (Apr 3, 2021)

I recently swapped cases to a Define Nano S from Fractal Design. It has _way_ better airflow than my old modded sleeper PC case. Today I finally got around to actually taking advantage of the higher airflow and lower thermals by dialing in maximum overclocks.

And yes! I broke the 10,000-point barrier with an R7 2700X and an RTX 2060 Super! Bonus points for also getting a Legendary score and creating a new record with this hardware. I guess not a lot of people put water blocks on their 2060 Supers and overclock them to the performance of a 2070 Super. 









						I scored 10 008 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 3, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I recently swapped cases to a Define Nano S from Fractal Design. It has _way_ better airflow than my old modded sleeper PC case. Today I finally got around to actually taking advantage of the higher airflow and lower thermals by dialing in maximum overclocks.
> 
> And yes! I broke the 10,000-point barrier with an *R7 2700X and an RTX 2060 Super! *Bonus points for also getting a Legendary score and creating a new record with this hardware. *I guess not a lot of people put water blocks on their 2060 Supers and overclock them to the performance of a 2070 Super. *
> 
> ...



This is the kinda stuff I like to see! Bravo my dude. And don't worry about said hardware -- you own that shit like a boss!


----------



## Rithsom (Apr 3, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> This is the kinda stuff I like to see! Bravo my dude. And don't worry about said hardware -- you own that shit like a boss!



Thanks! I don't really care about having the latest and greatest, but this was fun to try. Knowing myself I'll probably just revert back to stock clocks after a week. I was already satisfied with the performance at stock.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 3, 2021)

That's actually nuts.  Great work.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2021)

Fire Strike DDR3 1866Mhz (Single Rank in Dual Channel)




1600Mhz (Dual Rank in Dual Channel)





Time Spy DDR3 1866Mhz (Single Rank in Dual Channel)





1600Mhz (Dual Rank in Dual Channel)






=====

What i am noticing that with Single Rank DDR3 1866 Ram that CPU scores are ever so slightly higher but GPu performance is lower. I mean the performance wont exactly be noticeable either way in day to day tasks with this machine but the results point to the faster ram having more performance in productivity as im guessing the extra mhz helps keep the CPU fed with data.


Anyway. More fun with this old system and my other friends 660Ti which has seemingly with stood the test of time. (Its now on its 3rd owner *ME* and this thing is still alive...)

-- Everything is bone stock. This board is a budget gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 so no overclocking for this boy. Just regular Time Spy and Fire Strike because if i try the 'extreme' benchmarks 3DMark just CTDs so im guessing its something to do with the 660Ti not having full DX12 compatibility (if i have read correctly)

I thought i would kill some time by running some benchmarks and see how much this system gets demolished. The previous owner of this setup ran a lot of guildwars 2 on it and it served him just fine but one day it stopped working and even though i could fix it. He opted for a complete new system anyway.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 2, 2021)

feels great to beat a lot of the 3090s in Timespy on a normal aircooled non XTXH 6900XT


----------



## hyberkof (Aug 16, 2021)

i7 11700k @4.9ghz 1.45v
rtx 2080 ti asus strix flashed to matrix +30mhz core + 400mhz memory


----------



## Det0x (Aug 22, 2021)

HAMMERTIME 

*Port Royal = 16 050* *@ *https://www.3dmark.com/pr/1184222

Graphics Score = 16050
*TIME SPY =22 666 *@ https://www.3dmark.com/spy/22335871

Graphics Score = 23 449
CPU Score = 19 062
*TIME SPY EXTREME = 12 180* @ https://www.3dmark.com/spy/22335845

Graphics Score = 12 258
CPU Score = 11 760
*FIRE STRIKE = 43 513* @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/26124743

Graphics Score = 49 613
Physics Score = 44 674
Combined Score = 22 188
*FIRE STRIKE extreme = 27 138 @* https://www.3dmark.com/fs/26124739

Graphics Score = 27 940
Physics Score = 44 267
Combined Score = 15 113
*FIRE STRIKE ULTRA = 15 072 * @ https://www.3dmark.com/fs/26124735

Graphics Score = 14 796
Physics Score = 44 514
Combined Score = 8 140
Have screens for every run also if ppl want to see clocks etc


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

Just messing around..


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 20, 2021)

I9 10850k
Rtx3080 Gigabyte Gaming OC WB
TridentZ 3200 Cl14 14 14 34
Overclocked CPU, RAM, VGA


----------



## Rehy (Sep 20, 2021)

Gigabyte Aorus RX 6800 XT Sam on + UV/OC core/stock memory(causing issues touching this) 2500mhz min 2600mhz max, 1080mV(down from 1150mV)


----------



## zebra_hun (Oct 4, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> I9 10850k
> Rtx3080 Gigabyte Gaming OC WB
> TridentZ 3200 Cl14 14 14 34
> Overclocked CPU, RAM, VGA



Time Spy and Port Royal.


----------



## mama (Nov 16, 2021)

First run...


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 16, 2021)

12600K madness...  24/7 settings -- 5.3 CPU 43.3 ring. 4021 ram gear 1.  Undervolted GPU, though... no power boost on the Ventus.


----------



## zebra_hun (Nov 16, 2021)

OC'ed my 10850K to 5500 MHz all core 
I need a new PSU, because 700 W limit on 12V. 5500 on CPU test peak 300W, RTX 3080 360W, Waterpump, 12 pcs fan, LEDs ...
This week coming 1000W PSU, i will try again 

WR Top 26 (RTX3080)     Link
CPU OC:                           Link


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 5, 2022)

12900k kills cpu score in timespy








						I scored 39 364 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 2, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## DoH! (Feb 6, 2022)

http://imgur.com/V3qP7Bw


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

LOL let’s see if I can find a Timespy not on betas  Stock GPU, max PBO CPU(4850)RAM OC 3800/1900IF.
Not my best score but pretty average 









						I scored 12 307 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> LOL let’s see if I can find a Timespy not on betas  Stock GPU, max PBO CPU(4850)RAM OC 3800/1900IF.
> Not my best score but pretty average
> 
> 
> ...


OC Inc?


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> OC Inc?


Just the CPU yes


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Just the COPU yes


Okay, no GPU oc?


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Okay, no GPU oc?


Stock,I actually tried an OC on the GPU for the first tine the other day 2700/2100 but the gains weren’t worth the effort. Was maybe 100 more points in Timespy


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Stock,I actually tried an OC on the GPU for the first tine the other day 2700/2100 but the gains weren’t worth the effort. Was maybe 100 more points in Timespy


Odd, I remember they would scale up to 10%, I hope you're right


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Odd, I remember they would scale up to 10%, I hope you're right


Meh I was just trying a random number my max boost is already 2622 so it’s usually running 2550-2575 anyway. I didn’t up the power limit much I think maybe 10% but that’s where Timespys wall is., the power limit
I gave up chasing numbers years ago I just run it every driver for reference


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Meh I was just trying a random number my max boost is already 2622 so it’s usually running 2550-2575 anyway. I didn’t up the power limit much I think maybe 10% but that’s where Timespys wall is., the power limit


You have to max it out, else you can pretty much forget OC these days. For both brands


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> You have to max it out, else you can pretty much forget OC these days. For both brands
> 
> View attachment 235881


Exactly why I don’t bother. I’m past chasing numbers and just game


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Exactly why I don’t bother. I’m past chasing numbers and just game


It takes 30 minutes after that you can go back to stock, just saying


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> It takes 30 minutes after that you can go back to stock, just saying


Meh I just tried a reasonable OC saw 5FPS in my usual bench and 100 more points in TS. I’ll just go back to stock and game again,  cards running temp wise just within decent limits stock max 65/90 so pushing it any harder. The hotspot will end up throttling it. First card I haven’t repasted  with  Kryonaught, haven’t ruled it out yet but I’m happy with the temps so far.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Meh I just tried a reasonable OC saw 5FPS in my usual bench and 100 more points in TS. I’ll just go back to stock and game again,  cards running temp wise just within decent limits stock max 65/90 so pushing it any harder. The hotspot will end up throttling it. First card I haven’t repasted  with  Kryonaught, haven’t ruled it out yet but I’m happy with the temps so far.


I bet it will run fine, there's over 10°C headroom. But do what you want  I wouldn't care at all


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I bet it will run fine, there's over 10°C headroom. But do what you want  I wouldn't care at all


Like I said I’m finished chasing numbers. I just game and I don’t have any FPS issues so an extra 5FPS isn’t going to matter


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Like I said I’m finished chasing numbers. I just game and I don’t have any FPS issues so an extra 5FPS isn’t going to matter


This is a benchmarking thread bro  enjoy your games.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> This is a benchmarking thread bro  enjoy your games.


I showed my bench,  I test drivers for AMD I need to be consistent 



Kanan said:


> This is a benchmarking thread bro  enjoy your games.


My highest score I can share ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 








						I scored 12 454 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I showed my bench,  I test drivers for AMD I need to be consistent
> 
> 
> My highest score I can share ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...


It's boring. Benchmarking without OC is just a stability test after you bought a new PC. )


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> It's boring. Benchmarking without OC is just a stability test after you bought a new PC. )


I told you why…and I told you I’m past chasing a few more points ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  I can only post my valid results so that’s what they are. I don’t have many because I’m rarely on public drivers so any OC just skews the numbers the thread isn’t post your E-peen it’s post your scores…


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Kinda the same. Anyways ... /thread


Well you wanna fight me on scores go to the CPUZ scores


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Well you wanna fight me on scores go to the CPUZ scores


No I hate CPU Z. Not about fighting, I wanted to see how close the 6700 XT w OC gets to mine, more data


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> No I hate CPU Z. Not about fighting, I wanted to see how close the 6700 XT w OC gets to mine, more data


Sorry just CPU;/RAM OC ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 14, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2,616MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)
Driver 21.12.1
Win 10 21H2 (19044)

Link

*Score: 13108
Graphics Score: 14034
CPU Score: *9542


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 28, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2,512MHz / Mem 2142MHz(17136)
Driver 22.2.3
Win 11 21H2 (22000)

Link

*Score: 18091
Graphics Score: 21552
CPU Score: *9473


----------



## Kawaz (May 5, 2022)

FS ultra, extreme, regular + my best gpu run on TS



. Proud of that clock speed


----------



## zx128k (May 12, 2022)

Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				












						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (May 12, 2022)

Have yet to build my new intel i7-12700K DDR5 rig, I will re-use my RTX 2070 Super for now though, 
currently My firestrike score was 20.236 (https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39057986) with i7-6700K @ 4.5Ghz.
I have seen on the 3dmark site I can expect my firestrike score around 24.000 with the new hardware @ stock.


----------



## AVATARAT (May 24, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2,669MHz/ Mem 2130MHz(17040)
Driver 22.5.1
Win 11 21H2 (22000)

*Score: 8850*
Link.


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2022)

@ Stock


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 26, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2,648MHz / Mem 2,132(17088)
Driver 22.6.1

Result

*Score: 14168
Graphics Score: 14616
*


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 29, 2022)

Well @AVATARAT great scores on a similar setup got me motivated to try to catch him. I'm usually on Beta drivers so I have to delete any scores. But on the latest Publics and a little extra juice I finally got over 13K and just about caught him. I am very satisfied with this result








						I scored 13 010 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 29, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Well @AVATARAT great scores on a similar setup got me motivated to try to catch him. I'm usually on Beta drivers so I have to delete any scores. But on the latest Publics and a little extra juice I finally got over 13K and just about caught him. I am very satisfied with this result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have result with the same setup (_my previous card was 6700xt_) on the Time Spy, because my result up is on Fire Strike Ultra.
Welcome:








						I scored 13 108 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



*Compare click!*


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 31, 2022)

Testing out my new dGPU....

Time Spy




Fire strike Extreme




PCMark 10


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @ Stock
> 
> View attachment 249364
> View attachment 249365
> View attachment 249366




















						I scored 25 893 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i7-12700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Cool, I'm 1st and 2nd with my hardware configuration. 












						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Braegnok (Aug 19, 2022)

Fire Strike @ Default Settings: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/28248204


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Fire Strike @ Default Settings: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/28248204
> 
> View attachment 258634



Got a 3DMark "Legendary" score with that hardware?


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 19, 2022)

I scored 19 238 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				



6800XT Aorus Master
2520/2720
2100 Fast

5800X3D
-25 Curve Optimizer All Core

2x16GB Trident Z Neo XMP (16-19-19-39 1T)
1:1
Power Down mode disabled.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> I scored 19 238 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> ...



Got any 3DMark "Legendary" score with your hardware?


----------



## Braegnok (Aug 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Got any 3DMark "Legendary" score with your hardware?



It's tough to get Legendary scores running default settings,.. I think Legendary score is in the top 1% of results.

That run was top 5%,..


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> It's tough to get Legendary scores running default settings,.. I think Legendary score is in the top 1% of results.
> 
> That run was top 5%,..
> 
> View attachment 258647



So there's some more work to do...


----------



## techsponge (Aug 23, 2022)

My benchmark 12900ks - evga geforce rtx 3090 ftw3 - gskill 6600mhz ram


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 1, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> So there's some more work to do...



Made some adjustments, getting close,.. still not Legendary. 









						I scored 44 405 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## techsponge (Sep 17, 2022)

my new timespy run


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2022)

Just got a 5800X3D and found the "Special Sauce" in my BIOS so yeah I'll take a Legendary Score thank you!


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

So new GPU´s = new scores. It´s annoying 3Dmark scales bad with many cores and Zen 3 cpu. So is not giving the full power of 5950X in cpu score or combined score. I dit not run firestrike on 5950X because it was just to big a cpu bottleneck to feed my RTX 4090 so made no sence.

5600X with PBO and custom chosen wattage and RTX A2000 with overclock














5950X with PBO on and RTX 4090 with overclock


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2022)

Spy with overclocks on.









						I scored 11 090 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Spy with overclocks on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not far off mine








						I scored 11 533 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-12700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> You are not far off mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your CPU beats the crap out of my poor ol' 3600.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2022)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z690I UNIFY (MS-7D29) (3dmark.com)


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 10, 2022)

PBO on at motherboard setting and that's it.  Scared to OC the 6900XT as it even still smells fresh.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 13, 2022)

ThinkPad P16. It didn't like my driver hence the flag. It is a workstation dGPU so not surprised.


----------



## GRABibus (Dec 16, 2022)

GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 4090 GAMING OC
*Stock air cooler !*















						I scored 36 048 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Today, 20th rank in Hall of Fame for graphics score TimeSpy for 1 card :








						3DMark Time Spy Graphics Score Hall of Fame
					

The 3DMark.com Overclocking Hall of Fame is the official home of 3DMark world record scores.




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## glnn_23 (Dec 24, 2022)

Fire Strike 57 407










						I scored 57 407 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, AMD Radeon RX 7900 XTX x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------

